# compare ereaders



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked this comparison.
"good ereader comparison"

View the digital version here:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/eschoolmedia/ecampus_201105/index.php?startid=24

If you enjoy it as much as they did, then please feel free to forward
it on to your contacts.

Sylvia


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Only problem I see is that the photos are wrong for the Nooks. They have Nook classic looking like a Kindle & the Nook color looking like the Nook Classic. *


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny I had not noticed that


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

The Kindle K3 and the DX both have Wi-Fi?? 
Good comparison....not so much.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

barnes & noble is my first choice.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

I bought a Sony e-reader because the Kindle wasn't available in the UK a couple of years ago.  It's great, especially because it has page numbers and you can buy things from different sites.

The down-side is that you can't buy from Amazon and loading books on to the Sony is a real pain.

I'm getting a Kindle this week.


----------



## apkvale (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently got a Nook & have really enjoyed it. The only problem I've had is not being able to connect to my home network. It connects just fine to any free wifi in the area, but not to mine. Once I'm connected, downloading the books I've purchased is a piece of cake.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

apkvale said:


> I recently got a Nook & have really enjoyed it. The only problem I've had is not being able to connect to my home network. It connects just fine to any free wifi in the area, but not to mine. Once I'm connected, downloading the books I've purchased is a piece of cake.


I wonder if you have encryption on your home network? My son had to help us set up our kindle like that.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

MartinLake said:


> I bought a Sony e-reader because the Kindle wasn't available in the UK a couple of years ago. It's great, especially because it has page numbers and you can buy things from different sites.
> 
> The down-side is that you can't buy from Amazon and loading books on to the Sony is a real pain.
> 
> I'm getting a Kindle this week.


As I mentioned in another thread, I was recently given a Sony pocket reader which I must admit I rather like. It's very light and a nice size. I'm rather a Kindle lover but the little Sony is more appealing than I expected, although I don't think they make the pocket one any more which is too bad.

I just use calibre to change my files to Sony to put on it. (Is it all right to admit that?  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I just use calibre to change my files to Sony to put on it. (Is it all right to admit that?  )


Doing so is against Amazon's terms of service. It's up to you whether or not you honor the agreement. But you may not share here, via instructions or links, how to circumvent the copy protection. It's against KindleBoards forum guidelines.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

I also have a Nook, and it refuses to see some wifi routers.
Strangely enough my Blackberry has problems with the same hotspots

But my Kindle3 can connect without problems.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I don't own a Nook, but I found the Kindle wi-fi hookup to be a piece of cake. 

I did have to go through three or four wireless routers before I could get my home network to work with a printer and a netbook. Even when I had a Mac and an Airport from Apple, setting it up was a nightmare. I finally went with a Cisco Valet and it worked, and my signal strength has about tripled. 

Once the home network was working on my other devices, the Kindle found it immediately and hooked up with no problems.


----------

